

Your Child Left Behind - tokenadult
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2010/12/your-child-left-behind/8310/

======
tokenadult
"Meanwhile, a 2010 study of teacher-prep programs in 16 countries found a
striking correlation between how well students did on international exams and
how their future teachers performed on a math test. In the U.S., researchers
tested nearly 3,300 teachers-to-be in 39 states. The results? Our future
middle-school math teachers knew about as much math as their peers in Thailand
and Oman--and nowhere near what future teachers in Taiwan and Singapore knew."

How much mathematics do the middle school teachers in your town know?

